# 3ds-flashcard - SX Pro



## joseph0042 (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone who paid for expedited receive tracking from 3ds-flashcard yet? I sent them a message and they say it was shipped via DHL on Friday, but I have yet to actually receive tracking info.


----------



## peteruk (Jun 19, 2018)

"Preparation in progress"


----------



## joseph0042 (Jun 19, 2018)

peteruk said:


> "Preparation in progress"



Yeah same.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

joseph0042 said:


> Anyone who paid for expedited receive tracking from 3ds-flashcard yet? I sent them a message and they say it was shipped via DHL on Friday, but I have yet to actually receive tracking info.


Mine still says payment accepted personally..i think they are just very slow


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Mine finally went to payment accepted


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

They will start shipping out tomorrow. 
I received an email from them this morning saying so


----------



## defkyle (Jun 19, 2018)

Mine is also in payment accepted and I have to say that I'm bit worried about my credit card information with  those guys. I got a letter telling me that me that my credit card may have been hacked. This happened the day I tried to make the payment . The card was refused and I had to make a paypal transfer. Very weird. It looks like the website does not have the proper security certificates for payment.
Any one else had the same issue?


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jun 19, 2018)

"Preparation in progress"
Here as well, but I have ordered the SX OS through another supplier and that I can start using now. (yeah yeah multiple switches in my case)


----------



## Lightninbug8684 (Jun 19, 2018)

Says payment accepted for me, for 3 days now. Ordered on the 11th.


----------



## hellrokr (Jun 19, 2018)

"Preparation in progress"


----------



## nint3nd0 (Jun 19, 2018)

"preparation in progress" - ordered on the 6th


----------



## PojarNazarovich (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm glad i'm not alone with "preparation in progress"


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered mine on the 20th of May and it just says payment accepted and I paid for USPS shipping.


----------



## nyder (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice, sounding like either this weekend or early next week.


----------



## arunem (Jun 20, 2018)

I would think they should be shipping out from the us in the next day or two. The estimated ship from their blog was like the 20-23 or something like that.


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder, it shows in stock on the site but im sure its probably preorders.


Edit yeah nevermind still preorders


----------



## DKB (Jun 20, 2018)

Still Payment Accepted. Painfully slow.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 20, 2018)

They're shipping tonight / tomorrow
Mark my words


----------



## arunem (Jun 20, 2018)

jakkal said:


> They're shipping tonight / tomorrow
> Mark my words


You cant be a mole if you're a jakkal


----------



## jakkal (Jun 20, 2018)

arunem said:


> You cant be a mole if you're a jakkal


I received an email from them this morning


----------



## DKB (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## arunem (Jun 20, 2018)

When did you place your order, what shipping method did you select?


----------



## lanhikari3113 (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered 7 hours ago, the OS license, and I haven't heard back from them yet.. I did paypal. Hoping to wake up to my code...


----------



## joseph0042 (Jun 20, 2018)

arunem said:


> When did you place your order, what shipping method did you select?


I paid for the $28 shipping. In the order messaging they told me it shipped Friday and that they would update the tracking info. Still no tracking info. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered 5/17

Status preparing shipping 

From customer service when i asked when my pro will be shipped and when my addition license will be sent

Dear Customer,
Pro has been shipped out too, your SX OS will be e-mail to you within some hours, you will get DHL tracking number later for SX PRO.
Regards,
Customer service


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 20, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> Ordered 5/17
> 
> Status preparing shipping
> 
> ...



Which shipping method did you get? I have usps, oh I see, you got express considering it's coming straight from DHL


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> Which shipping method did you get? I have usps, oh I see, you got express considering it's coming straight from DHL



Yeah paid extra for what i though was going to be faster shipping


----------



## nyder (Jun 20, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> Yeah paid extra for what i though was going to be faster shipping



DHL always hands off their packages to USPS when it gets to my city, so I just went with USPS to avoid that.


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

nyder said:


> DHL always hands off their packages to USPS when it gets to my city, so I just went with USPS to avoid that.



DHL delivers direct in my neighborhood. I also assumed i would need them to first ship it to their us warehouse and then wait again to ship it to me. Thought it be worth the extra not have to wait for repacking


----------



## joseph0042 (Jun 20, 2018)

When you get a tracking update from DHL before the company that sent it lol. Got a text from DHL saying mine was shipped out the 20th from Hong Kong and scheduled delivery is Friday. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 20, 2018)

My order has said preparation in progress since the 16th.  This is an email they sent me on that day:


----------



## arunem (Jun 20, 2018)

Our Official Email Account is full of Customer E-mails, so many SX OS Code shipping emails can't arrive to you. It's our Mistake, we just notify this Serious Problem, now you can contact us via [email protected] or you can join discord.gg/4hgvJY8 to find Allen to get help, much sorry to dear everyone!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



arunem said:


> Our Official Email Account is full of Customer E-mails, so many SX OS Code shipping emails can't arrive to you. It's our Mistake, we just notify this Serious Problem, now you can contact us via [email protected] or you can join discord.gg/4hgvJY8 to find Allen to get help, much sorry to dear everyone!!!





arunem said:


> Our Official Email Account is full of Customer E-mails, so many SX OS Code shipping emails can't arrive to you. It's our Mistake, we just notify this Serious Problem, now you can contact us via [email protected] or you can join discord.gg/4hgvJY8 to find Allen to get help, much sorry to dear everyone!!!



No I don't work for them nor am I affiliated with them in any way. That was just a response I got when I contacted them. I am currently in that discord but the mod has apparently fallen asleep lol. Its sounding like they have been overwhelmed with emails and support emails, while being understaffed. Getting your os key via that discord or email seems to be the fastest methods at this point.


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

Just got a text from DHL that it will be here tomorrow. We shal see


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 20, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> Just got a text from DHL that it will be here tomorrow. We shal see



Maybe I should have paid for that extra fast shipping after all.  DAMMIT!


----------



## erazin (Jun 20, 2018)

I have 1 code left. Pm if you are interested


----------



## rdigit (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered 6/4/18 with USPS delivery in California, paid via PayPal 6/4/18. Currently says "Payment accepted".


----------



## Msparky83 (Jun 20, 2018)

erazin said:


> I have 1 code left. Pm if you are interested



I tried to PM you mate, but your inbox as full.  If it's still available in interested in acquiring the license.  Thanks in advance. .


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered mine from these guys within 5 min of it going live on their site. They didn't have shipping details fleshed out so I picked free. Found out that I could change it to ship from the USA, so 3 days ago I paid another $6.50

Emailed them on the site (yes, I know it was/is down and they are busy) and then twice via the yahoo address. Nothing. So I finally go on discord because apparently that's how we communicate to customers now? I get told it's still nearly 2 weeks before I get it.

What. the. actual. F?

Never again with these amateurs. Never. Again.


----------



## ganons (Jun 20, 2018)

erazin said:


> I have 1 code left. Pm if you are interested



Inbox full


----------



## ZachSZ (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered 2018-05-16, current status is "Preparation in progress". Granted I bought an additional license for my secondary switch so the long wait isn't too painful, but I thought they would have shipped it by now!


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 20, 2018)

ZachSZ said:


> Ordered 2018-05-16, current status is "Preparation in progress". Granted I bought an additional license for my secondary switch so the long wait isn't too painful, but I thought they would have shipped it by now!



Nope.

I ordered mine immediately. I talked with the guy via discord and he said that they won't have the shipment coming to the US until next week. After they get it they need to process it again, so expect 3-5 days from then. So 2 weeks from now.


----------



## PojarNazarovich (Jun 20, 2018)

You know - F it, why they are tied license to a dongle, could they just send our licences via email and a customer will decide - wait and use dongle or boot it via tegrarcm or NXloader? Why making things THAT complicated? @garyopa please response, why TX made such stupid move? hundreds of people make preorder of pro and we are now stuck with s***ty shipping conditions. I know someone gonna say "If you so smart, why u didn't preorder SX OS?" and they will be right, but it's doesn't change the fact, that with SX PRO they screwed up.


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

rdigit said:


> Ordered 6/4/18 with USPS delivery in California, paid via PayPal 6/4/18. Currently says "Payment accepted".



My DHL just updated as origin scan LAX so maybe it will be in the Valley tonight but it says end of day tomorrow


----------



## joseph0042 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> My DHL just updated as origin scan LAX so maybe it will be in the Valley tonight but it says end of day tomorrow



Lol mine says "Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG" after "Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG" xD


----------



## Ronhero (Jun 20, 2018)

joseph0042 said:


> Lol mine says "Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG" after "Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG" xD



What state are you located


----------



## simbin (Jun 24, 2018)

What are they doing, if they aren't responding to emails?
They clearly aren't mailing packages and updating tracking info... so what?
Why would it take another 2 weeks?
Do they actually have any in stock?
Did they sell my pre-order to someone who came later and paid extra shipping?


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2018)

simbin said:


> What are they doing, if they aren't responding to emails?
> They clearly aren't mailing packages and updating tracking info... so what?
> Why would it take another 2 weeks?
> Do they actually have any in stock?
> Did they sell my pre-order to someone who came later and paid extra shipping?



Idk I think at this point they're just jerking off until 2 weeks past for the hell of it. Never ordering from them again. What a fucking mistake.


----------



## simbin (Jun 24, 2018)

If they provided updated FAQ, addressing most common questions, I'm sure it would help ease a lot of minds. Just being silent with no explanation, isn't good at all.


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2018)

simbin said:


> If they provided updated FAQ, addressing most common questions, I'm sure it would help ease a lot of minds. Just being silent with no explanation, isn't good at all.



They did said pre-orders latest would be shipped on 22nd, so I don't know what the hell they're doing.

Edit: I mean 22nd.


----------



## arunem (Jun 24, 2018)

I was provided tracking on my pro via their discord server, it's currently on the way from California to Illinois showing delivery on monday. I chose the 6.60 usps option as my shipping method so hopefully some of you will also get yours on monday.


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2018)

arunem said:


> I was provided tracking on my pro via their discord server, it's currently on the way from California to Illinois showing delivery on monday. I chose the 6.60 usps option as my shipping method so hopefully some of you will also get yours on monday.



Can you give me a link to their discord please? or..invite. Whatever it is. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2018)

simbin said:


> What are they doing, if they aren't responding to emails?
> They clearly aren't mailing packages and updating tracking info... so what?
> Why would it take another 2 weeks?
> Do they actually have any in stock?
> Did they sell my pre-order to someone who came later and paid extra shipping?


I got mine yesterday..they are just slow

Its clear that they havent ran an online business before. If they just set up a simple wordpress shop half of these issues would solve themselves


----------



## simbin (Jun 24, 2018)

arunem said:


> I was provided tracking on my pro via their discord server, it's currently on the way from California to Illinois showing delivery on monday. I chose the 6.60 usps option as my shipping method so hopefully some of you will also get yours on monday.





Sasori said:


> I got mine yesterday..they are just slow
> 
> Its clear that they havent ran an online business before. If they just set up a simple wordpress shop half of these issues would solve themselves


When did you place your order?


----------



## arunem (Jun 24, 2018)

It was ordered on 6-13


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 24, 2018)

Argh, June 13th was like last week or so,  what service for people who ordered there's last week are getting there's now while those who ordered a month ago are getting ours later.

That's what I call the exact opposite to how this all works


----------



## arunem (Jun 24, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> Argh, June 13th was like last week or so,  what service for people who ordered there's last week are getting there's now while those who ordered a month ago are getting ours later.
> 
> That's what I call the exact opposite to how this all works


I take it you chose free shipping?


----------



## KamelRed (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered 5-17-18 and it still says "Preparation in progress"....


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2018)

6-1-18, still Payment Accepted.


----------



## simbin (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered mine 6-7-18 and it still says "Payment accepted"
They boast Free Shipping all over their website! and of course I expected it to be slower than priority.
What I didn't expect, was for them to hold our packages and start processing new orders, of people who paid extra shipping.

They also said they would ship all pre-orders by the 20th, then they changed it to the "22th".


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 24, 2018)

arunem said:


> I take it you chose free shipping?


USPS, it never gave me a choice. It was 6 dollars plus tax, so I said why not as they didn't give me free shipping and great thing I wasn't given a choice or else it would get here longer than USPS.


----------



## mgs2 (Jun 24, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> USPS, it never gave me a choice. It was 6 dollars plus tax, so I said why not as they didn't give me free shipping and great thing I wasn't given a choice or else it would get here longer than USPS.



I have the same sentiments as well. Ordered on June 11, choosing USPS hoping for a faster delivery, and still no change in my order status of "Payment Accepted". I gave a PM to Allen on Discord for an update on my order, he simply replied to me that "we will send you once the SX Pro arrives in USA."

This is frankly quite disappointing, I expected much more from them as they replied to e-mails very promptly before the release of the SX Pro. Maybe the volume of orders is just too much for them to handle, and they rely very much on our patience, which is really running a bit thin.


----------



## Eternal666 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey guys seen your post i orderd from
3ds-flashcard on june 6th says “prep in progress “ also i emailed pic of my invoice everything, there trying to tell me they cant find my order seriously wtf kind of service is going on there idk if should get my money back or now or wait....


----------



## Coulsty (Jun 24, 2018)

I bought from the os from these guys. After waiting 2 days I went to their discord and talked to the mod there. He confirmed my order after I sent a screenshot and sent my license code via pm. 

Apparently their email system was down at the time. 

This could be old news now.


----------



## RederPerson (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone mind tossing me a link to their discord?


----------



## Davism (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered SX OS two days ago. Emailed them after placing order and got a prompt reply and then payment through. Now order status on their site says "shipped" but I haven't received any email with the code. They haven't responded to any of my emails since the payment went through. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## zenriko (Jun 24, 2018)

Just noticed my tracking number was in junk mail.

Apparently they are sending mine direct from Hong Kong.. so i'll get it maybe in a month.. lul.


----------



## KamelRed (Jun 24, 2018)

This whole thing has been a shitshow. People who just recently ordered getting their stuff before those who pre-ordered a month ago, people having to go to the product description page (instead of updating their order status) just for a shipping estimated time that's been changed more than once, people having to go to fucking discord just to get their SX OS keys, etc.

Some seriously inept motherfuckers running 3ds-flashcard. How do you fuck this up that badly?


----------



## zenriko (Jun 24, 2018)

Feel free to list their discord here, anyone who can find it.


----------



## arunem (Jun 24, 2018)

zenriko said:


> Feel free to list their discord here, anyone who can find it.


Funny I had pasted it on page 2.

And *here is our customer center*discord.gg/4hgvJY8 in Discord , if you would like to join in, just copy and paste it to your webrowser, thanks.


----------



## zenriko (Jun 24, 2018)

That's my bad. Thanks


----------



## joseph0042 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sasori said:


> I got mine yesterday..they are just slow
> 
> Its clear that they havent ran an online business before. If they just set up a simple wordpress shop half of these issues would solve themselves



Also got mine Friday, even with expedited.


----------



## simbin (Jun 25, 2018)

The shipping terms have been changed yet again.

*Xecurter SX Pro* is here to buy, we will ship it out within *15th to 22th of June for the Pre-orders, exclude for USA free shipping order,  because we are waiting for a better shipping carrier for you,  USPS from America directly, and from  25th, it's available.*

whatever that means!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

simbin said:


> The shipping terms have been changed yet again.
> 
> *Xecurter SX Pro* is here to buy, we will ship it out within *15th to 22th of June for the Pre-orders, exclude for USA free shipping order,  because we are waiting for a better shipping carrier for you,  USPS from America directly, and from  25th, it's available.*
> 
> whatever that means!


It means their shipment got held up in customs.


----------



## KamelRed (Jun 25, 2018)

Sasori said:


> It means their shipment got held up in customs.



Why wouldn't they just come out and say that? The whole thing doesn't pass the smell test. Either they fucked up somehow or they are trying to bulk ship the entire US free shipping orders in one go to save on shipping fees.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

KamelRed said:


> Why wouldn't they just come out and say that? The whole thing doesn't pass the smell test. Either they fucked up somehow or they are trying to bulk ship the entire US free shipping orders in one go to save on shipping fees.


Because they don't know how to run an online business. 

Its probably a little of both worlds honestly.

But it shouldbe clear that they don't know what they are doing as they aren't updating customers via email about the process, and half of us never go tracking info until we emailed them multiple times.


----------



## simbin (Jun 25, 2018)

Asked Allen3ds for my order status - sent him a message on Discord around 9:30 when he showed up, and he never responded.

Several people in the #support channel were also expressing concern about their orders not shipping. Some of them had pre-ordered over a month ago.


----------



## Rivers112 (Jun 26, 2018)

So I placed my order on the 16th of May but the only option for me was free shipping. I guess at the time it wasn't fully setup. I just got done talking with Allen on the Discord channel and upgraded my shipping.


----------



## mugwump (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey guys. I ordered before June 14, chose free shipping to Australia. I got an email 10 days ago with a tracking no. for HK Post, to Australia (RTxxxxHK). But, as of today, it still says 'tracking number not found' when I go the the tracking site... Has anyone else had this issue?
Has me a bit suss. Like they've printed off the tracking info, but have not actually sent the item yet.


----------



## mugwump (Jul 3, 2018)

dp


----------

